# Too friendly 9Month Old GSD



## REMAZA (Mar 24, 2011)

My GSD, Bluie, is very friendly. . . I just got it actually yesterday! to be exact. . . But currently it is FRIENDLY with all, which is good. . . But I would like him to stay friendly with us, but at the same time, I want him to work as a GAURD DOG. . . Any suggestions on how to go about doing that. . . 

For your reference, he is 9months old, male, medium long hair GSD.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

he will do his job being protective over his home. MY boy is 3 months he was friendly with my brother last week on monday my brother was in my back yard to come get the rest of the lumber that was left in my yard from previous owner. he saw my brother and started barking till i said it wsa ok then he stopped and realize there wass no harm and went to greet him,.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

At his age, he should be friendly, so you got a good one!! He is still a puppy, GSDs mature slow, and his protective instincts won't come out until he is about 18 or 24 months old. As for as being a guard dog, be careful what you wish for!!! Much MUCH better to have a friendly dog that will alert bark to tell you of anything different, than a crazy aggressive dog that wants to eat everything that moves that you can't take anywhere. 

For now, work on your relationship with him. Training, classes, hikes, lots of play and walks and fetch. Let him be a puppy and mature knowing that you, the owner/pack leader will be there to look out for him, protect him, and keep him safe. Take him everywhere and socialize him to all sorts of places and things and people. This way he will learn to differentiate between normal things and suspicious people and odd situations where he needs to alert you. 

Just have an obedient, well-behaved German Shepherd by your side is an exellent visual deterent that will go a long way in discouraging shady characters from trying anything - without the worry of him going after someone inappropriately. 

Hang around, ask questions, and share stories. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree with Castlemaid, just having a GSD sitting beside you anywhere will make a person think twice about doing something stupid. Even one laying on the porch would stop most bad guys. My first GSD was a female and I trained her for search and rescue, she was excellent at it. She also had to be very friendly when she found her "finds" and had to act that way, nothing worse than a search dog that scares a person that is already lost, hurt and scared. But, sitting by my side, going for a walk or being in my car or on my porch, people didn't want to just come walking up to my house or to me until they asked if she was friendly. Of course she would have rather licked someone to death than bite them. I prefer a friendly happy dog as opposed to one that is only friends with my family and guardy with the rest. Too many people who are sue happy these days, someone that is welcome in your house, gets bit by your dog and you find yourself with a lawsuit.
I also have a 115lb Bernese Mtn Dog that I show, he is a huge male dog and looks ever bit the part of being a dog that could knock you down and hurt you. Sherman does not have a mean bone in his big huge body, but people question if he is a guard dog, ha he would lay down and groan to have his belly rubbed while a burgler is cleaning out the house.
Having a GSD or any big dog works just fine as a deterrent, doesn't have to be mean. Be glad your boy is friendly and want to remain that way instead of wanting to lunge and bite like some issues that are asked about on the forum


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> At his age, he should be friendly, so you got a good one!! He is still a puppy, GSDs mature slow, and his protective instincts won't come out until he is about 18 or 24 months old. As for as being a guard dog, be careful what you wish for!!! Much MUCH better to have a friendly dog that will alert bark to tell you of anything different, than a crazy aggressive dog that wants to eat everything that moves that you can't take anywhere.
> 
> For now, work on your relationship with him. Training, classes, hikes, lots of play and walks and fetch. Let him be a puppy and mature knowing that you, the owner/pack leader will be there to look out for him, protect him, and keep him safe. Take him everywhere and socialize him to all sorts of places and things and people. This way he will learn to differentiate between normal things and suspicious people and odd situations where he needs to alert you.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

At 9 months old you definitely don't want an overly suspicious, unfriendly dog. Heck, my Odin is 2 and will still happily greet people, but if someone knocks on the door or just seems "off" he definitely picks up on it. I did, and still do a lot of socializing with him as well as schutzhund training, and like mentioned just having a well behaved GSD is usually enough of a deterrant to people.


----------



## REMAZA (Mar 24, 2011)

Wonderful reply, must say they are all very helpful.

Please if any have there say! please do so on this subject.

thanks


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

